

Why does a cabbage cost $28 in Canada? - wr1472
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18413043

======
slantyyz
Wow, that's serious linkbait. Most of Canada pays a few bucks for a cabbage.

The article is more aptly titled "Why does a cabbage cost $28 in the most
remote parts of Canada?"

